# Best 32 GB Class 10 Micro SD Card?



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking forward to buying one for an Android phone.
Is a class 10 even supported?

Which company should I go for?
Should be reasonably priced. (Around 1.5k I guess?)


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Using SanDisk for 2 months now and faced no problem.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 6, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Looking forward to buying one for an Android phone.
> Is a class 10 even supported?
> 
> Which company should I go for?
> Should be reasonably priced. (Around 1.5k I guess?)



Ofcourse Its supported. I have used This Card for 10+ months on HTC explorer and Huawei U8800 without any problems. Its one of the best 16 GB class 10 card, but I have never seen its 32 GB variant. (maybe it doesnt exist)


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 6, 2013)

Class 10 is supported. I haven't tried many manufacturers but, as a rule of thumb Sandisk, Transcend and Kingston are a safe bet and they haven't yet failed me so they are reliable. Though someone might have had a better experience than me. I've never tried a Strontium.

I'd suggest a Sandisk or a Transcend.
SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 32 GB Class 10
Transcend Memory Card 32 GB Class 10 Micro SD



sushovan said:


> ...but I have never seen its 32 GB variant. (maybe it doesnt exist)



It surely does exist. You must have checked at an older time


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 7, 2013)

@all
SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 32 GB Class 10 - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
I looked at this card before opening the thread but just look at the line of bad reviews on the first page itself.. and then I read somewhere that SanDisk has no Service centers in India?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Transcend 32gb Microsd Class10 high speed Premium -TS32GUSDU1 | eBay


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. I'll mostly buy from Ebay only because of their awesome coupons!
Anyway, I still have a few weeks to buy it. Read a lot all over the internet and there's no clear winner between Sandisk and Transcend. I'll just decide when I actually buy it.

In the mean time if anyone has any more suggestions/ideas please post.


----------



## moniker (Oct 7, 2013)

What phone do you have? Buy those ultra cards only if you know that your phone supports it. The phone must be UHS enabled to completely take advantage of the speeds those cards offer.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 8, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> @all
> SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 32 GB Class 10 - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
> I looked at this card before opening the thread but just look at the line of bad reviews on the first page itself.. and then I read somewhere that SanDisk has no Service centers in India?


Sandisk's UHS cards have problematic issues with Samsung devices.. dunno whom to blame, Samsung or Sandisk.. the bad reviews given there are from Samsung owners...


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 12, 2013)

moniker said:


> What phone do you have? Buy those ultra cards only if you know that your phone supports it. The phone must be UHS enabled to completely take advantage of the speeds those cards offer.


Gonna buy Xperia L and the Card together.
Will the card be a good buy?



mikael_schiffer said:


> Sandisk's UHS cards have problematic issues with Samsung devices.. dunno whom to blame, Samsung or Sandisk.. the bad reviews given there are from Samsung owners...


Yeah I read this too... but I don't think I'd be changing devices any time soon 


Will probably buy the card tomorrow!


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would recommend transcend or a sandisk.. one of my friends has been using the transcend with the Canon 60D.. working fine..


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 14, 2013)

^Thanks

Can anyone tell me if the Class 10 benefits can be taken advantage of fully by an android phone?
I've ordered the Sony Xperia L!


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 18, 2013)

Bought Sandisk 32 GB Class 10 and it's working perfectly with my Sony Xperia L so far. Thanks for all your inputs 

Thread may be closed now. PM me for anything else!


----------

